# Coralife vs Current Satellite



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

What you guys prefer if someone is setting up a new tank and thinking of what fixture will buy. I noticed that the current satellite has more wider reflector than the coralife.

Let's pass the AH supply


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Current USA Orbit 20" 2x40 Watt Power Compact Strip Light w/ Lunar Light with DualDaylight Bulbs (6,700K/10,000K) and a 3" cooling fan and easily removable acrylic lens. 

I got it on sale from Big Al's for $99.99 in April this year. 

I love it. Complete LUXURY. I have all three lights set up on timers. 
I love watching the moonlights this time of night and watching my fish (sometimes do a night time feeding). 
Hoppy helps me adjust my light schedule when I need to. 

I would love to build an AH Supply someday!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the slick look of the Coralife fixtures. I don't have any Current USA fixtures, so I can't make a direct comparison for you.

Do the Current USA fixtures have adjustable legs that can flip for easy access to the tank?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

epicfish said:


> I like the slick look of the Coralife fixtures. I don't have any Current USA fixtures, so I can't make a direct comparison for you.
> 
> Do the Current USA fixtures have adjustable legs that can flip for easy access to the tank?


No, Current doesn't offer the flip up (adjustable) legs like Coralife does. I really like that feature. I have them on my Coralife fixture.

Current's Orbit has a reflector that is almost as good as the ones from AHSupply. They are wider and have more facets than the Coralife Aqualights.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> I have a Current USA Orbit 20" 2x40 Watt Power Compact Strip Light w/ Lunar Light with DualDaylight Bulbs (6,700K/10,000K) and a 3" cooling fan and easily removable acrylic lens.
> 
> I got it on sale from Big Al's for $99.99 in April this year.
> 
> ...


I have this exact same set up over a 10g with pressurizes CO2. I does a terrific job.

I also have the 30" Orbit but I have modified it. An AHSupply reflector that is listed below fits between the clips that hold the dual 65w bulbs and it's the same width too. Because there are a few more facets with this reflector, the tank looks a little brighter. This reflector will probably work on 24" and 48" Orbit's that have 65w bulbs.

Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side
17.25"L x 7"W x 2"H. 
Price: $24.99

I'm sorry that I can't help with the original post about the Satellite.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Current's Orbit has a reflector that is almost as good as the ones from AHSupply. They are wider and have more facets than the Coralife Aqualights.


 That makes me feel better. I have always wondered about the comparison.



> I also have the 30" Orbit but I have modified it. An AHSupply reflector that is listed below fits between the clips that hold the dual 65w bulbs and it's the same width too. Because there are a few more facets with this reflector, the tank looks a little brighter. This reflector will probably work on 24" and 48" Orbit's that have 65w bulbs.
> 
> Part 36217 - MIRO 4 Reflector for two 36 watt compacts side-by-side
> 17.25"L x 7"W x 2"H.
> Price: $24.99


 So if I wanted to - I could actually switch out reflectors for the 20"? Wow! I never would have ever thought of even thinking of that!

Would it really work? (It is so nice, I would be afraid of messing it up vs. making a DIY light fixture enclosure from scratch.)

I have noticed that plants on the top left and top right 'shelves' of my 27 Gallon tank are not easy to grow on. I have been wondering if the reflector just does not get the light to those spots in my tank. Everything below does just GREAT!!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> That makes me feel better. I have always wondered about the comparison.
> 
> So if I wanted to - I could actually switch out reflectors for the 20"? Wow! I never would have ever thought of even thinking of that!
> 
> ...


*No!* It won't work on your 20" Orbit without making the reflector shorter. I said that it works on Orbits with 65 watt bulbs which are longer than the 40 watt bulbs. Notice that the AHSupply reflector is 17.25" long. This is the same width between the clips that hold the bulbs in on 65 watt bulbs. It just pops right in my 30" Orbit with 65 watt bulbs. You don't switch out the reflectors, you place it over the stock reflector. You have to drill small holes in the reflector to let the moon lights shine through. Just measure and drill. This mod only takes a few minutes.


----------

